# Personal Inscriptions



## nitramsenoj (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello folks, new member here.

I have, over the years, obtained a number of older style watches.

My question is, what do people think about personal inscriptions?

I believe inscriptions add character and, in some cases, some history.

Also does having a watch personalised decrease the saleability and/or value?

Thanks for reading Jonesey.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello and welcome!

Personally I don't like personal inscriptions, but I guess a date does add a little history to the watch...


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Inscriptions don't bother me personally in fact i find it quite romantic/intriguing (big softy at heart lol ) but unfortunately there is no getting away from it , it does decrease their value and a dealer especially will use it as a tool to beat you down in price imo


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Some can be effectively removed. Some inscriptions look OK but others are badly engraved and totally ruin the watch's appearance - I have to say it would and has put me off buying a watch.


----------



## nitramsenoj (Sep 19, 2011)

Many thanks for the quick responses.

I have a 1976 Accutron with the University of North Carolina logo/emblem as the watch face.

On the back is inscibed "Mark T Orr Class of '37"

A little research has revealed this person to be a military man who was instrumental in the modernisation and restructuring of the Japanese education system after WW2.

Has anybody got any interesting/amusing inscriptions on the back of your watches?

Jonesey


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

I collect 1950's/60's swiss watches and many have inscriptions on the back. Personaly and in my experience I find these watches have usually been cared for because of the manner in which they are given as keepsakes, AND when you wear them nobody sees the inscription anyway. Happy days


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi, I've seen some beautifully engraved watches especially on U.S vintage watch sites. I suppose on the wording but it can really help to bring some history tot he watch. I've got quite a few old Omegas with no cases, papers or notes and it's always intrigued me to know who had them originally and why they were bought. Although people on forums like this can go through a lot of watches most people who buy quality may have that watch for life and thats a lot of time with one person, be nice to know who they were and those engravings really help. Of course it helps a lot if the workmanship is high. Been trying to find someone in London who can do a quality job for some time and not found anyone who inspires enough confidence for me to hand over a brand new Omega I just bought!


----------



## degsey (Mar 17, 2011)

I am giving my Dad a 1975 Omega Connie hummer this very weekend as a present for his 70th.

The caseback just so happened to be plain with no inscription when I got it.

I thought about getting it inscribed but even though he will never sell it (I hope)I am not going to.

If it was brand new I might do but as its preowned I will not.

Anyway he will know where it came from and why and thats all that matters to me.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Personally I've always thought that 'personal inscriptions and engravings devalue a piece' was an utter myth which has been perpetuated by dealers who are looking for cheaper price. Many pocket watches are being scrapped now for the gold content of the case, so it doesn't really matter if it is engraved or not.

I've bought several exaamples because of the inscription and have then enjoyed researching the history of the piece.

As has been said, presentation pieces are usually in far better condition - very often mint having never been taken out of it's case

Chris


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

If I could find two watches that were identical and one had a nicely done inscription I would always buy the inscribed one, I just think it adds something to the watch or other item it gives a name, a life, a bit of history ...just my thoughts,

Here's my late uncles retirement watch an early 1960's? Trebex


----------

